# We notice that you missed a block?



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Never accepted any block ? I got an email that I missed a block! What? Is 
This company start going Uberway!


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

The same thing happened to me.
I never got the block. I never missed it!
So, I emailed support.
The following email came back from Amazon.



Hello,

We reviewed the additional information you provided but this additional information does not change our original determination.
We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the buttons below to vote about your experience today.

Best regards,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

WOW!


----------

